# Installing ethernet card

## mathieumaes

I've followed the gentoo handbook for installing Linux on a x86.

During the installation I managed to configure my network and used it for downloading the stage3 tarball etc...

Now that I've rebooted, my linux starts, but eth0 is not detected... I have to configure the network manually, and I think I must have forgotten something during the installation...

Could someone explain me how I can install my network card without having to go through the installation again ?

If I use lspci I can see the network adapter :

0000:05:02.0 Ethernet controller : Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5782 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

----------

## j-m

 :Arrow:  Gentoo Network Configuration

----------

## mathieumaes

I was fearing to get that response   :Laughing: 

I tried to follow this procedure... but above it says :

 *Quote:*   

> This document assumes that you have correctly configured your kernel, its modules for your hardware and you know the interface name of your hardware. We also assume that you are configuring eth0, but it could also be eth1, wlan0, etc.

 

The problem is that eth0 is not found...

If I try /etc/init.d/net.etg0 start, it says

* eth0 does not exist

ifconfig only gives lo, and not eth0

the file /etc/conf.d/net still exists and the settings are correct (it worked during installation)

In the meanwhile I've tried downloading the driver from broadcom.com. I performed make and make install, but my knowledge about this stuff is limited... What should I do next ?

----------

## widan

 *mathieumaes wrote:*   

> If I use lspci I can see the network adapter :
> 
> 0000:05:02.0 Ethernet controller : Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5782 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

 

You need to select "Broadcom Tigon3 support" in the kernel configuration.

----------

## mathieumaes

OK, so I guess I need to recompile the kernel...

could you give me more information how to do that ?

thanks for your efforts !   :Wink: 

----------

## sundialsvc4

As root:

(1) cd /usr/src/linux.

(2) Make a backup-copy  :Surprised:  of your .config file, e.g. cp .config ~/config_backup_28Nov05_before

(3) make menuconfig.  Select the appropriate option and enable it.  I recommend putting essental device-drivers like these into the kernel.  Also, clean-up the place a little bit by disabling any other network drivers that you don't need...)

(4) Exit, then make && make modules_install.   When the kernel-build completes, the kernel image will be in arch/i386/boot/bzImage.  

(4a) Since you've changed your .config file, why not make another backup? cp .config ~/config_backup_28Nov05_after

(5) mount /boot.

(6) Rename the existing kernel-image file on /boot to a nice, safe, backup  :Surprised:  name.  Then, cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel_image_name, using exactly the cAsE sEnSiTiVe FiLeNaMe As BeFoRe!

(7) Carefully check  :Surprised:  your work!  The file's about the same size as the previous kernel, right?  It's named exactly right, yes?  

( :Cool:  If you are using LILO, which I don't recommend, you must re-run the lilo command now.  If you're using GRUB, you don't have to fool with this nonsense. 

(9) One more check...  everything's a "go?"  Very well then, reboot.

The kernel is nothing to be afraid of, even though changing it is a little daunting at first because "this is the program that controls the machine."  I strongly suggest that you use the Grub boot-loader, and that you take the time to read the very-copious documentation that comes with it... before you  :Shocked:  need to.

"Fiddling with the kernel, recompiling and reinstalling it" is something you'll have to do, and now's as good a time as any to become comfortable with doing it.  Which means...  doing it, and   :Rolling Eyes:  , and  :Crying or Very sad: , and finally   :Idea:  !  No seriously, it's quite easy to do.

----------

## mathieumaes

I managed to recompile my kernel... wohoo  :Smile: 

But here's the bad news : the network card still doesn't work (can't start eth0)

is there a way to find out which driver is used during the liveCD session ?

[EDIT]

I just found something during boot. It gives the error message "netmount" was not started.

Could this be something ?

[EDIT nr 2]

I checked /var/log/messages and it shows an error message as well :

eth0: using PCI INTX interrupt

bcm5700 : eth0 NIC Link is DOWN

- Above that, I also found out that the LED on the back of the NIC is not lit, same on the switch

- I can PING to my IP-address (172.16.1.93) but not on the gateway (duh)

I downloaded the driver from the broadcom website, and compiled the kernel with this driver

----------

## sundialsvc4

No, the problem is probably still that you just don't have the right driver.  It is because of this that other stuff didn't get loaded.

If the LiveCD can see the device, do a lsmod to see what module is loaded.  That will probably be the driver that you need.  Also see dmesg to look at the boot-time messages (the ones that went whizzing across the screen). 

Also remember to review the procedure that you used to build and to install this kernel; to confirm that what you are actually running is what you thought you were running.  That the /arch/xxx/bzImage file was actually copied, was copied and renamed correctly, and so-forth.  That you ran make and make modules_install...  In other words, that no "<slap!> Doh!" mistakes were made...     :Confused: 

Other than that, it just takes some experimentation.  A few tries to get it right.

Once you do get it right, don't forget to make a nice safe backup of the .config file, somewhere far away (like in your home directory), and to make notes of what worked.

----------

## mathieumaes

I booted the LiveCD and used the lsmod command. It showed tg3 => Tigon3 as mentioned earlier by Widon

When I use lsmod in normal boot, it shows nothing... NOTHING AT ALL

During the kernel menuconfig I put a (*) in front of Tigon3 and the BCM5700 driver I found on broadcom.com

So I tried to recompile the kernel using (M)...

Now it shows tg3 when I use lsmod.

I'll post the dmesg log in a few minutes...

[EDIT]

```

Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 (root@Gentoo) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #3 SMP PREEMPT Tue Dec 6 09:42:47 CET 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000f7f0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000f7f0000 - 0000000010000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

247MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000faa60

On node 0 totalpages: 63472

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 59376 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 COMPAQ                                ) @ 0x000ea410

ACPI: RSDT (v001 COMPAQ CPQ0064  0x20030710  0x00000000) @ 0x000e5e40

ACPI: FADT (v001 COMPAQ SPRINGD  0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x000e5ef8

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ  PROJECT 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000e6d85

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ CORE_PNP 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000e7383

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ CORE_UTL 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000e78bd

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ VILLTBL1 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000e7aaf

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ LGCYLITE 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000e7ddd

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ    UART2 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000e831c

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ   FLOPPY 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000e8483

ACPI: MADT (v001 COMPAQ SPRINGD  0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x000e5f6c

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ     APIC 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000ea16d

ACPI: ASF! (v016 COMPAQ SPRINGD  0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x000e5fd4

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ PNP_PRSS 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000e8a3f

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ UR2_PRSS 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000e8e4e

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ FPY_PRSS 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000e8fbb

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ       S3 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000e9189

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ  CORE_S3 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000e92f0

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ   PIDETM 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000e93d3

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ     GTF0 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000e9955

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ   SIDETM 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000e9511

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ     GTF2 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000e9c30

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ      L08 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000e9f10

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ    FINIS 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x000ea371

ACPI: DSDT (v001 COMPAQ     DSDT 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 10000000:eec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1995.290 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Memory: 245972k/253888k available (3295k kernel code, 7348k reserved, 1118k data, 224k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3996.79 BogoMIPS (lpj=7993584)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz stepping 09

Total of 1 processors activated (3996.79 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.20 entry at 0xec5a9, last bus=5

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI quirk: region f800-f87f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region fa00-fa3f claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Enabled i801 SMBus device

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x400-0x41f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x420-0x43f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x440-0x45f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x460-0x47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xf800-0xf81f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xf820-0xf83f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xf840-0xf85f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xf860-0xf87f has been reserved

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fc500000-fc7fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1133862287.268:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.24 [Flags: R/W].

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 8060K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ibm_acpi: ec object not found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f0e:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 6.0.60-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation.

Broadcom Gigabit Ethernet Driver bcm5700 with Broadcom NIC Extension (NICE) ver. 8.2.18 (08/01/05)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:02.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

eth0: Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet for hp found at mem fc500000, IRQ 16, node addr 000d9d4f1975

eth0: Broadcom BCM5705 Integrated Copper transceiver found

eth0: Scatter-gather ON, 64-bit DMA ON, Tx Checksum ON, Rx Checksum ON, 802.1Q VLAN ON, TSO ON

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x14c0-0x14c7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x14c8-0x14cf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD400BB-60DGA0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-ST CD-ROM GCR-8482B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 < hda5 > hda4

hdc: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.12 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.04

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x14F8 ctl 0x1812 bmdma 0x14D0 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1800 ctl 0x1816 bmdma 0x14D8 irq 17

ata1: SATA port has no device.

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: SATA port has no device.

scsi1 : ata_piix

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 18, io mem 0xfc480000

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 19, io base 0x00001440

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 20, io base 0x00001460

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 17, io base 0x00001480

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 7

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc1 (Mon Sep 12 08:13:09 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 54000 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel ICH5 with AD1981B at 0xfc480400, irq 21

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 98304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 98304 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.3 (1983 buckets, 15864 max) - 216 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

Adding 499928k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:499928k

eth0: Using PCI INTX interrupt 

bcm5700: eth0 NIC Link is DOWN

```

----------

## mathieumaes

I found the problem !

/etc/conf.d/net :

config_eth0=( "123.112.0.0 netmast 255.255.0.0 brd 172.16.255.255" )

One good reason why I still like my Windows XP : I can't make any errors in spelling NETMASK while configuring my NIC   :Laughing: 

----------

## booyaa

I have the exact same issue.  What is the fix for this card?

My broadcom is onboard was yours?

My eth0 isnt even listed in /dev

----------

